# How Redpilled Are You?



## Elwood P. Dowd (Apr 24, 2017)

http://meme-magic-agency.com/redpill/index.php

This amused me, but I have no idea how they came up with a "nationally representative sample," etc. I'm also a bit surprised at this result,  I figured I'd have been a full-on normie, not a "purple-pilled" one.

The results page is kind of exceptional in that you'll either need to use two screenshots or a browser utility like Fireshot to capture the full results. So that's also retarded. I also suck at word problems, wouldn't surprise me a bit if I managed to get at least one of them wrong.


----------



## Charles Morgenstern (Apr 24, 2017)

I was also a purple-pilled normie, but fell into the shitposter area of the diagram. Sounds about right, honestly.


----------



## Grog (Apr 24, 2017)

I just got bored of answering stupid questions and hit neutral on everything.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 24, 2017)

Purple-pilled normie shitposter.


----------



## ASoulMan (Apr 24, 2017)

Purple-pilled normie fascist.

I feel like taking this test again.


----------



## KillaClown1488 (Apr 24, 2017)

Dis goy knows too much.






Tbh discussing politics with the fam is pretty tough. I have to frame every edgy political opinion I have in quasi-libertarian terms.


----------



## Some JERK (Apr 24, 2017)

Purple-Pilled Normie Fascist.


----------



## Lensherr (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Broseph Stalin (Apr 26, 2017)

Read it and weep, faggots.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 26, 2017)

Broseph Stalin said:


> Read it and weep, faggots.


Fucking Cuck


----------



## Lurker (Apr 26, 2017)

i may be a shitposting normie, but look, guys, it says i might even have friends!


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 26, 2017)

how did I miss 2%?


----------



## DNJACK (Apr 26, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> how did I miss 2%?


better dead than red


----------



## DNJACK (Apr 26, 2017)

middle blue veteran reporting in. plz no bully.

77% pill.


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Apr 26, 2017)

I was purple-pilled and halfway between Fascist and Veteran of the Great Meme War. Seems about right.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Apr 26, 2017)

Lol.


----------



## Pikimon (Apr 26, 2017)

10% Blue Pilled Normie Snowflake lol


----------



## CephalopodEnthusiast (Apr 27, 2017)

I got purple-pilled normie



 

Well, it's not inaccurate.


----------



## John Furrman (Apr 27, 2017)

lmfao


----------



## Infidel (Apr 27, 2017)

AMAZING.


----------



## Fareal (Apr 27, 2017)

6% Blue pilled Snowflake.

_You likely have faith in the government _

correct

_you think everyone is born equal_

yes

_university and healthcare should be free_

absolu-fuckin-lutely 

_and come with complementary rainbows and puppies_

FUCK YES YES YES DO THIS NOW. FREE DOGS FOR EVERYONE

_You hate straight, white men and think they should be gassed_

only the ugly ones and the ones who hold different political opinions to me


----------



## RIP_SANITY (Apr 27, 2017)

53% purple pilled normie, and apparently, I'm a fascist.


----------



## Ruin (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm so redpilled I wont even masturbate because my right hand cheated on me with my Ps4 controller like a filthy whore.


----------



## Save Goober (Apr 27, 2017)

Not surprising, but I think I should get extra redpill points for having the nagging suspicion this is just an elaborate way of doxing people.


----------



## DNJACK (Apr 27, 2017)

i think the most important thing here is the notion that i am not a shitposter.

Fags.


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Apr 28, 2017)

Kek


----------



## Gyro Zeppeli (Apr 29, 2017)

Alright


----------



## ES 148 (Apr 29, 2017)

ASoulMan said:


> Purple-pilled normie fascist.
> 
> I feel like taking this test again.


Same here. I was actually barely even off the center of the chart, so I guess I'm a super-normie.


----------



## Woodcutting bot (Apr 29, 2017)

ok


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Doctor Professor Timon (Apr 30, 2017)

We all knew this was coming.


----------



## Oglooger (Apr 30, 2017)

The only fun part was the math problems because it gave me an excuse to dust off the old cobwebs in my brain


----------



## Angry New Ager (Apr 30, 2017)

24% purple-pilled normie; not even a shitposter. And I wanted more math problems.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 30, 2017)

I only employ the most esoteric of numeric internet Ouija to destroy Moloch.


----------



## girlsday (May 1, 2017)

at least it thinks I have friends.


----------



## Xenomorph (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (May 2, 2017)

64%? I can live with that.


----------



## c-no (May 4, 2017)

According to this, I'm a purple-pilled normie bordering meme war veteran and shtiposter with an emphasis on the latter.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 4, 2017)

"purple pilled normie?"


----------



## AnOminous (May 5, 2017)

ToroidalBoat said:


> "purple pilled normie?"



Means that dipshit gave you the red pill and the blue pill and asked you to pick one, you said fuck you bitch and took both then washed it down with purple drank.


----------



## Lokamayadon (May 19, 2017)

45% Purple Pilled Normie, slightly in the left, almost on the line between fascist and normie.
Sounds about right, I don't believe that western society is degenerate and this kind of /pol/ shit but I probably have a few not very social habits and a few non-PC opinions.


----------



## A Hot Potato (May 21, 2017)

54% fascist purple people eater.

Could be an album name.


----------

